# Are Yashinon/Yashica lenses fully interchangeable?



## mets5orioles3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a Yashica J, but I believe that the casing for the lens was cracked or damaged, or perhaps the thread on the connector was stripped so the lens doesn't come in all the way to flush. Whatever the problem, a red streak ran through each developed pic the last few times I used it, so it is not the processor's fault.

I'd like to take the opportunity to get some replacement and zoom lenses at a local flea market -- if I knew for certain that the lenses would attach at all. I'm willing to gamble that they are damaged in other ways for a couple bucks a shot.

Anybody know for certain?

Thanks.


----------



## mfo (Jul 13, 2011)

_The lens is a *fixed 45mm* F/2.8 Yashinon_ 

Yashica J - Camerapedia

Fitting a zoom isn't an option.


----------



## mets5orioles3 (Jul 13, 2011)

mfo said:


> _The lens is a *fixed 45mm* F/2.8 Yashinon_
> 
> Yashica J - Camerapedia
> 
> Fitting a zoom isn't an option.



Maybe I don't know what I was doing. I was able to unscrew pretty much the whole lens assembly from the body. Wish I had a pic of it to show. Did I do something wrong? Or is there something I can replace from there? Thanks.


----------



## mfo (Jul 13, 2011)

If it totally unscrews from the body, without dis-assembly, it's faulty. Are you able to screw it back in? Mating the beginning of the thread to screw it back on can be tricky...resulting in this..._the lens doesn't come in all the way to flush_


----------



## compur (Jul 13, 2011)

mets5orioles3 said:


> I have a Yashica J, but I believe that the casing for the lens was cracked or damaged, or perhaps the thread on the connector was stripped so the lens doesn't come in all the way to flush. Whatever the problem, a red streak ran through each developed pic the last few times I used it, so it is not the processor's fault.
> 
> I'd like to take the opportunity to get some replacement and zoom lenses at a local flea market -- if I knew for certain that the lenses would attach at all. I'm willing to gamble that they are damaged in other ways for a couple bucks a shot.
> 
> ...



Do you mean a *Yashica J* rangefinder camera or a *Yashica Penta J* single lens reflex camera?

The *Yashica J* is a fixed lens camera.  The *Yashica Penta J* accepts screw-mount interchangeable lenses.


----------



## mets5orioles3 (Jul 18, 2011)

compur said:


> mets5orioles3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Yashica J, but I believe that the casing for the lens was cracked or damaged, or perhaps the thread on the connector was stripped so the lens doesn't come in all the way to flush. Whatever the problem, a red streak ran through each developed pic the last few times I used it, so it is not the processor's fault.
> ...



I'm not sure. The camera itself only indicates J, but it has a screw mount lens. Check out the photos, one of which shows the serial number, if that helps.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 18, 2011)

You have the Yashica J (rangefinder) and it does not take interchangeable lenses.  I would also doubt the lens was at fault.  Red lines usually mean light leaks from the back due to decaying seals.


----------



## compur (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, as Proteuw617 said, that's not a screw-mount lens.  You're simply unscrewing the front portion of the fixed lens.


----------



## mets5orioles3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Proteus617 said:


> You have the Yashica J (rangefinder) and it does not take interchangeable lenses.  I would also doubt the lens was at fault.  Red lines usually mean light leaks from the back due to decaying seals.



Is the diagnosis that it is not a big deal repair? Perhaps even a DIY?

Thanks.


----------

